# JMPv2 Joint Maker Pro hand made edition?



## Johnalan1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey, I don't know if you have seen it, if not ill post a link. 
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/jmpv2-jointmaker-pro.html

Being a hand tools type woodworker, I can see this being very useful. But for that price, it's not so cool anymore. 
That being said, it looks fairly simple. I mean people make drum sanders out of wood, sure this could be redesigned to be made out of wood.

That being said I have no experience in building machines/mechanical ability(I build furniture not cars for a reason). Can someone give me a place to start on where to even begin to build this? (besides sketchup)

Any ideas, comments, etc would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

This appears to be nothing more than a glorified miter box. I would suggest one give the old handsaw some more practice and same the $1600. BUT … with that said … looks easy enough to build. BUT … I'd bet once built, you'd never really use it! Just learn to cut square.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Cue the "is it cheating" debate. If you're going to claim your work is hand cut, using this is even more questionable than using the David Barron dovetail guides which many believe is cheating.


----------



## BlueStem (Jan 4, 2018)

Seems to me you find one of those old $50 craigslist table saws, make a crosscut sled, buy a $35 ryoba blade, and some scrap QS white oak, and you're more than halfway to a DIY of this. Just need to figure out how to mount the blade to the trunnions and how to mount the blade supports to the table on either side of the blade so you can raise and lower the blade through the supports.

[edit] not to the table, because the supports have to tilt with the blade… Still seems feasible at first blush. I of course could be totally wrong here.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Wondering if any of the potential builders have ever laid hands on a JMP II.

I personally have a little tiny piggie bank, that is saving up for one, but I only plan to spend 800 bux

Someone once said if they were so easy to build, everyone would make one. I think that applies to this tool.


----------

